# Recliner chair and rocking chair $80.00



## Sixto713

Nice recliner and rocking chair. 281-948-2404



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixto713

Please delete 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jens Theissen

I bought this one for my mother last year. did lots of research. came up with a good one. I will get the info and post it this afternoon after I get back from visiting her. it was around 1400. made locally in scranton I think. 2 - 9v batteries as a emergency back up if power goes out…


----------

